# Vollbild für TV-Karte (xawtv)

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich habe vor langer Zeit (vor rund vier Jahren) schonmal nach demselben Thema nachgefragt. Es gibt auch ein paar andere alte Threads dazu.

Inzwischen hat sich allerdings sehr viel getan, nicht nur bei Gentoo ...

Ich benutze gewohnheitsmäßig seit Jahren eine etwas ältere Hauppauge-Karte mit xawtv. Funktioniert sehr gut, allerdings kriege ich jetzt wieder kein richtiges Vollbild zustande. Ich vermute, daß ich nicht alle xorg-Videotreiber eingebaut habe, da auf einem parallel installierten ganz neuen Kubuntu mit der identischen /etc/X11/xorg.conf der Vollbildmodus funktioniert. Die Versionen von X und xawtv sind auf beiden Systemen bei mir identisch, auch die Konfigurationsdatei für xawtv ist exakt dieselbe. Aber es war ja vor einiger Zeit mal so, daß bei einem Versionsupgrade des X-Servers unter Gentoo plötzlich alle Videotreiber auch neu gebaut werden wollten, und es kann sein, daß mir da jetzt irgendeiner fehlt.

Ich finde bloß nicht heraus, welche ich eventuell neu bauen lassen müßte. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Aber es war ja vor einiger Zeit mal so, daß bei einem Versionsupgrade des X-Servers unter Gentoo plötzlich alle Videotreiber auch neu gebaut werden wollten, und es kann sein, daß mir da jetzt irgendeiner fehlt.
> 
> Ich finde bloß nicht heraus, welche ich eventuell neu bauen lassen müßte. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Hinweis.

  Hier lautete der Tipp zur Überprüfung:

```
emerge portage-utils; qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Problem sollte doch direkt im X zu finden sein, und nichts mit xawtv zutun haben?

Poste doch bitte mal mehr zu deinem System. 

BTW: Du brauchst nur einen (den richtigen  :Wink:  ) Xorg-Treiber.

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Poste doch bitte mal mehr zu deinem System.

 

Gerne - aber was willst du wissen? Hier mal die xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtt"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "dri"

    Load       "v4l"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath    "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "neovo"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 82.0

    VertRefresh 50-100

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver   "vga"

    BusID   "PCI:01:00:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nv"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "neovo"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

       ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> BTW: Du brauchst nur einen (den richtigen ;) ) Xorg-Treiber.

 

Ja - bloß: welcher isses denn?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn du eine NVidia Karte hast, dann solltest du auch den NVidia Treibern nehmen und nicht nv. Meistens entstehen die Probleme bei nicht funktionsfähigem Vollbild durch fehlende mpeg Beschleunigung und/oder fehlendes xvmc.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> wenn du eine NVidia Karte hast, dann solltest du auch den NVidia Treibern nehmen und nicht nv.

 Das ändert leider nichts. Mit exakt derselben xorg.conf funktioniert der Vollbildmodus unter Kubuntu tadellos.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du mal X -configure probiert?

Was ist mit OpenGL hast du es auch auf nvidia gestellt? (eselect opengl set nvidia)

Geht "glxgears"?

Tobi

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hast du mal X -configure probiert?

 Das schreibt die xorg.conf neu - und stellt unter anderem den NVidia-Treiber anstelle von "nv" ein.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was ist mit OpenGL hast du es auch auf nvidia gestellt? (eselect opengl set nvidia)

 Ja.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Geht "glxgears"?

 Ups? Abgesehen davon, daß mir das bisher völlig unbekannt ist, passiert da nur "command not found"; auf meinem Kubuntu kriege ich da allerdings ein hübsches Bildchen mit drei sich drehenden Zahnrädern zu sehen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das ist, und "emerge --search glxgears" erbringt keinerlei Ergebnis.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

glxgears gehört zum Paket x11-apps/mesa-progs

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> glxgears gehört zum Paket x11-apps/mesa-progs

 

Aha. Das bringt vier oder fünf Abhängigkeiten mit, und dann zeigt es mir eben auch diese hübschen Zahnrädchen.

An der Ausgangssituation ändert sich allerdings gar nichts. TV-Programme mögen nicht im Vollbildmodus laufen.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> An der Ausgangssituation ändert sich allerdings gar nichts. TV-Programme mögen nicht im Vollbildmodus laufen.

 

So, jetzt hats im Zug einer völligen Neuinstalltion hoffentlich funktioniert. Ich habe beim Bau des X-Servers mir erstmal mit "emerge -pv xorg-server" die diversen Optionen angeschaut und dann per USE-flags bzw. mit VIDEO_CARDS herumgespielt. Jetzt hab ich mir bloß nicht gemerkt, was ich da alles eingestellt habe  :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Christoph

Gibt es einen Grund warum du dein X mit "emerge xorg-server" installierst, und nicht die meta package

"x11-base/xorg-x11" verwendest?

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Max Steel

Da streiten sich die Geister, die einen sagen xorg-x11 ist besser die andern sagen, xorg-server installiert alles was es braucht und KDE den Rest.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

>  *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   An der Ausgangssituation ändert sich allerdings gar nichts. TV-Programme mögen nicht im Vollbildmodus laufen. 
> 
> So, jetzt hats im Zug einer völligen Neuinstalltion hoffentlich funktioniert. Ich habe beim Bau des X-Servers mir erstmal mit "emerge -pv xorg-server" die diversen Optionen angeschaut und dann per USE-flags bzw. mit VIDEO_CARDS herumgespielt. Jetzt hab ich mir bloß nicht gemerkt, was ich da alles eingestellt habe 

 

trag in deine make.conf doch einfach 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga"
```

 ein. das sollte deine bedürfnisse abdecken, was für einen nvidia chip hast du denn? ich weiß nicht ob asbachuralt karten auch vom nvidia treiber unterstüzt werden oder ob du nicht doch den (open source aber nicht 3d beschleunugung) "nv" treiber brauchst. mit diesen video_cards use flags den xorg-server ggf. nochmal neu bauen, mit eselect rumspielen und dann sollte es auch mit der 3d beschleunigung klappen.

mfg

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Gibt es einen Grund warum du dein X mit "emerge xorg-server" installierst, und nicht die meta package
> 
> "x11-base/xorg-x11" verwendest?

 

Im wesentlichen Gewohnheit. Stammt sogar noch aus der Zeit, als das Teil noch gar nicht "xorg-server" hieß. Dazu kommt, daß ich nicht alles wirklich brauche, was das Metapaket anbietet. Im übrigen halte ich es mit KDE ähnlich. Auch da nehme ich nicht das Metapaket, sondern nur kdebase, das reicht mir.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> trag in deine make.conf doch einfach 
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga"
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nvidia vesa vga v4l"
```

 eingetragen.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> was für einen nvidia chip hast du denn?

 

In dem Rechner, mit dem es jetzt klappt, eine NVIDIA Geforce 6200 LE. Den Rechner habe ich im Januar 2007 gekauft bzw. zusammengestellt. 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> ich weiß nicht ob asbachuralt karten auch vom nvidia treiber unterstüzt werden oder ob du nicht doch den (open source aber nicht 3d beschleunugung) "nv" treiber brauchst.

 

3D-Beschleunigung ist gar nicht zwingend erforderlich - ich vermisse sie nicht, wenn sie nicht da ist. Bei meiner Karte klappt es aber mit "nvidia".

Aber ich habe noch einen zweiten Rechner, rund ein Jahr älter, da steckt eine GeForce FX 5200 drin. Sonst hat er nahezu dieselbe Hardware, der Prozessor ist etwas langsamer und es gibnt nur 1 GB RAM. Und auf dem klappt es immer noch nicht. Aber bei dem habe ich nicht das ganze System erst völlig runtergeschmissen und "aus dem Nichts" neu aufgebaut

----------

